# Forum > Diablo 2 Resurrected > Diablo 2 Resurrected Bots and Programs >  My brother is a dev and I have forced him to work on a maphack

## trikkz

In light of the recent server crashes my brother and I have been working 20 hour days to get a functioning maphack.

Get your bitcoin wallets ready and email myself at [email protected]

First we thought $50 in BTC would be good, but I think that's too cheap and will flood the market.
How much are you willing to pay for a fully functioning maphack?

It's seed based, memory reading - no injection at all. It reveals the map as you expect. There are red dots for NPCs and we have a line for quickest teleport path.

----------


## Hosteleria

What about a video of mh working?

----------


## celticfrost23

There's a mh that's working flawlessly and fine with locators and mob placements for 2 weeks now for 30 bucks yall "devs" need to come to terms with the fact no one is paying these ridiculous prices.

This is all assuming you're not scamming which you probably are

----------


## Chav

> There's a mh that's working flawlessly and fine with locators and mob placements for 2 weeks now for 30 bucks yall "devs" need to come to terms with the fact no one is paying these ridiculous prices.
> 
> This is all assuming you're not scamming which you probably are


just seconding this.. there has been a fully functioning and very well working maphack with indicators for POI's and mobs shown for 30$ quick and easy. So no i don't think your 50$ maphack will flood the market  :Big Grin:

----------


## demerda10

> There's a mh that's working flawlessly and fine with locators and mob placements for 2 weeks now for 30 bucks yall "devs" need to come to terms with the fact no one is paying these ridiculous prices.
> 
> This is all assuming you're not scamming which you probably are





> just seconding this.. there has been a fully functioning and very well working maphack with indicators for POI's and mobs shown for 30$ quick and easy. So no i don't think your 50$ maphack will flood the market


Link?
Appreciate it

----------


## BenTon

Seconded. link?

----------


## Kurosakiii

Also interested. Please PM.

----------


## Authil

Also interested, please PM.

----------


## celticfrost23

You guys that are interested join the blizzhackers discord and ask there you'll be pointed to the guy selling in no time

----------

